# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Заполнение формы документа из регистра сведений

## ra_

Ребята помогите пожалуйста новичку)))    Есть   у меня Документ "КИФАмбулат" с реквизитами 'ДатаПервичногоПосещения' и 'ПорядковыйНомерПосещения'  , на 
форму  этого  документа с помощью кнопки хочу переносить данные из регистра сведений "Обращения" в регистре есть реквизиты 'ПорядковыйНомерПосещения'  , и стандартный реквизит 'Период', и я хочу в форме документа выбрать дату который хранится в регистре когда выбираю дату(например 28.01.2019) должны переходить те данные которые были созданы в регистре на это дату, а если выбрать другую дату например(29.01.2019)  то должны переходить на вот эту дату. 


111111.jpgБезымянный.jpg

----------

